# Jobsite pic



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Second floor sanitary


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work! :thumbup:


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Very nice. Looks like a piece of art.


----------



## rusak (Sep 20, 2008)

Very nice work.


----------

